# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Ошибки в новых релизах 172 и 517 (Начисленные налоги с ФОТ)

## iAGS

Уже поднимал соответствующую тему.

Теперь вопрос несколько иной - с какого релиза такие проблемы возникли? И их решение (окромя указанных в теме).
Думаю, многие столкнулись.

Когда ждать обновления от 1С?

----------


## Марина2009

Я столкнулась после перехода к 169 релизу. До сих пор не решила проблему с начислением ОПС в 1с 7.7 УСН. Пытаюсь сейчас загнать данные в программу ПФРа.

----------


## gfulk

Ошибка в строке, которая начинается:
Если ((ВР.ОблагаетсяПФР=0) или (ВР......
которая располагается в глобальном модуле в процедуре ОбходСотрудниковДляСтрахо  выхВзносов. Решение: заменить два первые "ИЛИ" на "И"

----------


## Дядищева Юлия

Пожалуйста, помоги проделать эту процедуру НЕПРОГРАММИСТУ. :rolleyes:
По шагам - как зайти в глобальный модуль, как найти строку 12507... и т.д. С меня ящик шоколада... 





> Ошибка в строке, которая начинается:
> Если ((ВР.ОблагаетсяПФР=0) или (ВР......
> которая располагается в глобальном модуле в процедуре ОбходСотрудниковДляСтрахо  выхВзносов. Решение: заменить два первые "ИЛИ" на "И"

----------


## Марина2009

> Пожалуйста, помоги проделать эту процедуру НЕПРОГРАММИСТУ. :rolleyes:
> По шагам - как зайти в глобальный модуль, как найти строку 12507... и т.д. С меня ящик шоколада...


+1 !!!!!

----------


## Дядищева Юлия

> +1 !!!!!


Для тех,кому нужно. 
Строку 12507 можно найти так: Конфигатор- Действия - Глобальный модуль - по цифрам в правом углу экрана находим строку 12507 - исправляем на две И. 
Моей программе это кстати не помогло! Начисляет только травму. 
Есть еще мысли у кого-нибудь?

----------


## Марина2009

> Для тех,кому нужно. 
> Строку 12507 можно найти так: Конфигатор- Действия - Глобальный модуль - по цифрам в правом углу экрана находим строку 12507 - исправляем на две И. 
> Моей программе это кстати не помогло! Начисляет только травму. 
> Есть еще мысли у кого-нибудь?


Открыла конфигуратор. А вот где найти "действия"И? Вроде все меню прошерстила, не нашла :(

Упс. Нашла в отладчике. Все "И" уже стоят на месте...

----------


## MurZone

А кто сталкивался с таким: страховые начисляет правильно, валовый доход для НДФЛ видит и сумирует, вычеты соответственно а вот НДФЛ не начилсяет...:mad:

ЗЫ: Релиз 517 но проблема с 515 идет

----------


## gfulk

> А кто сталкивался с таким: страховые начисляет правильно, валовый доход для НДФЛ видит и сумирует, вычеты соответственно а вот НДФЛ не начилсяет...:mad:
> 
> ЗЫ: Релиз 517 но проблема с 515 идет


Возьмите для примера любого из сотрудников и сформируйте для него карточку 1НДФЛ. Внизу есть две строки - НДФЛ начисленный и рассчитанный. Они должны равняться (одна из них берется из проводок, вторая рассчитывается на лету). Если это не так, то смотрим, в каком месяце проблема, перепроводим все начисления ЗП и закрытия месяца, начиная с этого месяца (сначала Начисление, потом Закрытие за один месяц, потом - за следующий и т.д.)

Всем остальным: присылайте конфигурации (вытрите те сведения, которые посчитаете компрометирующими), посмотрим

----------


## Дядищева Юлия

А как прислать? Сохраненная база  в архиве zip подойдет? 




> Возьмите для примера любого из сотрудников и сформируйте для него карточку 1НДФЛ. Внизу есть две строки - НДФЛ начисленный и рассчитанный. Они должны равняться (одна из них берется из проводок, вторая рассчитывается на лету). Если это не так, то смотрим, в каком месяце проблема, перепроводим все начисления ЗП и закрытия месяца, начиная с этого месяца (сначала Начисление, потом Закрытие за один месяц, потом - за следующий и т.д.)
> 
> Всем остальным: присылайте конфигурации (вытрите те сведения, которые посчитаете компрометирующими), посмотрим

----------


## Марина2009

> Возьмите для примера любого из сотрудников и сформируйте для него карточку 1НДФЛ. Внизу есть две строки - НДФЛ начисленный и рассчитанный. Они должны равняться (одна из них берется из проводок, вторая рассчитывается на лету). Если это не так, то смотрим, в каком месяце проблема, перепроводим все начисления ЗП и закрытия месяца, начиная с этого месяца (сначала Начисление, потом Закрытие за один месяц, потом - за следующий и т.д.)
> 
> Всем остальным: присылайте конфигурации (вытрите те сведения, которые посчитаете компрометирующими), посмотрим


Я бы еще посоветовала пройтись по всем сотрудникам, там в новых релизах появился справочник вычетов, у меня не учитывались вычеты именно из-за того, что данный справочник не заполнен. Сейчас все ок. Перепровела все начисления - и все.

----------


## MurZone

gfulk, 1НДФЛ не сходится с января (кстате базу начал с января в 1С вести), начисления перепроводил и последовательность не нарушена) Если б так просто было - сам справился бы)

----------


## Марина2009

> gfulk, 1НДФЛ не сходится с января (кстате базу начал с января в 1С вести), начисления перепроводил и последовательность не нарушена) Если б так просто было - сам справился бы)


Внимательно посмотрите справочники вычетов по каждому сотруднику. Если они не заполнены, вычеты не предоставляются.

----------


## MurZone

Марина2009, видимо вы не читали сообщения по теме ранее... В комментарии при проведении начисления и вычеты и валовый доход сумируются, а вот НДФЛ нулевой. Сальдо по ДФЛ на начало года у всех сотрудников тоже нулевое, последовательность не нарушена... Не так все просто, как хотелось бы)

----------


## Марина2009

Прошу прощения, видимо перепутала, где-то в подобной теме  у человека вычеты не считались. 
Ну у нас с ОПС тоже не все просто:( При таком количестве советов результата пока нет :(

----------


## юлия якимова

Здравствуйте! 515 релиз Проф. С января по май НДФЛ считает правильно и вычеты применяет. В июне задваивает НДФЛ, а вот в июле его не считает совсем! Справочники все проверила, вычеты прописаны, где еще посмотреть? Кто знает, помогите плиз!

----------


## юлия якимова

С проблемой разобралась с помощью соседнего раздела. Нужно в Справочнике "Виды начислений" поставить галочки везде, тогда все считает правильно. Теперь еще одна проблема: Считается НДФЛ правильно (с вычетами), а в форму 1-НДФЛ вычеты не беруться, в разделе 6 "Исчисленный" и "Удержанный" не совпадают. Кто разобрался, помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## базямба

подскажите. 517 релиз. подготовка сведений для ПФР - заполняю пачки, затем нажимаю "заполнить суммы взносов". проходит обработка, но ставит по нулям и страховую часть и накопительную. отчет уже горит, что делать не знаю. помогите, люди добрые :)

----------


## Pic_nic

Начисления надо проводить только последним числом месяца, тогда НДФЛ начисляеться правильно!
...так было у меня!!! только проблемы были с отпуском, я начислил его 14.06.10, и з/п за 13 дней 30.06.10, так вот НДФЛ посчитан был только с з/п!!! и все галки в видах нач. стояли, и в сотруднике все заполнено!
как только перепровел начисления и отпуска и з/п 30.06.10, все встало на свои места!!!
УДАЧИ, всем!

----------


## rnf70

Подскажите плз, по какой причине в релизах 517 и 518 не начисляет ПФР страховую часть. При этом накопительную начисляет правильно.

----------


## vovchicnn

Эти проблемы пропадают с 171 релиза. Там всё ОК.




> Я столкнулась после перехода к 169 релизу. До сих пор не решила проблему с начислением ОПС в 1с 7.7 УСН. Пытаюсь сейчас загнать данные в программу ПФРа.

----------


## rnf70

Неужели никто не сталкивался с такой проблемой: начиная с 517 релиза не начисляет ПФР страховую часть, при этом накопительную начисляет правильно. Помогите, плз.

----------


## vovchicnn

Если хоть одну часть ПФР начисляет правильно, тогда
1.Проверьте справочник "Тарифы страховых взносов". Должны стоять ставки 20 и 6.
2.Справочник "Виды начислений" (всё должно быть включено)
Справочник "Налоги и отчисления" в этой теме НЕ КОТИРУЕТСЯ! Да, на прогу не грешите. Там всё сделано правильно. И УДАЛИТЕ все ручные художества, если делали, ибо теперь такие вещи начисляются НАКОПИТЕЛЬНЫМ итогом...

----------


## rnf70

> Если хоть одну часть ПФР начисляет правильно, тогда
> 1.Проверьте справочник "Тарифы страховых взносов". Должны стоять ставки 20 и 6.
> 2.Справочник "Виды начислений" (всё должно быть включено)
> Справочник "Налоги и отчисления" в этой теме НЕ КОТИРУЕТСЯ! Да, на прогу не грешите. Там всё сделано правильно. И УДАЛИТЕ все ручные художества, если делали, ибо теперь такие вещи начисляются НАКОПИТЕЛЬНЫМ итогом...


Спасибо большое. Оч помогли. В справочнике "Тарифы страховых взносов"
ставки стояли 14 и 6. Исправила на 20 и 6- все начисляет.

----------


## Дядищева Юлия

> Если хоть одну часть ПФР начисляет правильно, тогда
> 1.Проверьте справочник "Тарифы страховых взносов". Должны стоять ставки 20 и 6.
> 2.Справочник "Виды начислений" (всё должно быть включено)
> Справочник "Налоги и отчисления" в этой теме НЕ КОТИРУЕТСЯ! Да, на прогу не грешите. Там всё сделано правильно. И УДАЛИТЕ все ручные художества, если делали, ибо теперь такие вещи начисляются НАКОПИТЕЛЬНЫМ итогом...


Помогите разобраться с подобным вопросом. 
Прога УСН, бухгалтерия, релиз сейчас 175. НЕ НАЧИСЛЯЕТ ни один налог на зарплату, кроме травмы. По вашему совету после установки нового релиза - перепровела все начисления с начала года, все закрытия месяцев - после этого исчезли и те начисления страховых взносов, которые раньше в полугодии были!! Такая же проблема была и при закрытии 6 месяцев - но разрешилась при установлении нового на тот момент релиза! Соот-но тарифы, справочники перепроверила. И раньше начисляло верно. Что делать?....

----------


## gfulk

> Помогите разобраться с подобным вопросом. 
> Прога УСН, бухгалтерия, релиз сейчас 175. НЕ НАЧИСЛЯЕТ ни один налог на зарплату, кроме травмы. По вашему совету после установки нового релиза - перепровела все начисления с начала года, все закрытия месяцев - после этого исчезли и те начисления страховых взносов, которые раньше в полугодии были!! Такая же проблема была и при закрытии 6 месяцев - но разрешилась при установлении нового на тот момент релиза! Соот-но тарифы, справочники перепроверила. И раньше начисляло верно. Что делать?....


У сотрудников не должно быть галок "Не начислять страховые взносы". Это так?

_Добавлено через 21 секунду_
Чтобы проверить, посмотрите историю

----------


## Дядищева Юлия

Да конечно, это так! Да и сами посудите, как может быть - если в прошлом периоде начислялись взносы при том же состоянии справочников и констант, а теперь нет.....

----------


## Steck

Уважаемые пользователи прошу помочь с этими начислениями

История такая

На данный момент стоит 515 релиз Бухгалтерии ЕНВД, обновил регламентную отчетность 3 кв 2010 и 1 кв 2011 все встало без проблем все ставки обновились, начисляю зарплату, делаю закрытие месяца с одной галкой начисление с ФОТ документ проводиться и в меню "Отчеты"-> "Специализированные"-> "Начисленные налоги с ФОТ" формирую за январь 2011 и видно только ПФР нак и страх.

Иду в меню справочники виды начислений и выплат иду в заработную плату выбираю З/плата облагаемая ЕНВД ставлю там все галочки кроме образования и после этого документ не проводиться и выдаёт ошибку

Операция.ЗаписатьПроводки(  );
{Документ.ЗакрытиеМесяца.М  дуль Документа(7238)}: Не указаны счета проводки!(проводка 52)

Что делатьИ? Помогите конец месяца осталось совсем мало времени

Пробовал обновляться до 517 и до 521 релиза ситуация не менялась

----------


## gfulk

> Уважаемые пользователи прошу помочь с этими начислениями
> 
> История такая
> 
> На данный момент стоит 515 релиз Бухгалтерии ЕНВД, обновил регламентную отчетность 3 кв 2010 и 1 кв 2011 все встало без проблем все ставки обновились, начисляю зарплату, делаю закрытие месяца с одной галкой начисление с ФОТ документ проводиться и в меню "Отчеты"-> "Специализированные"-> "Начисленные налоги с ФОТ" формирую за январь 2011 и видно только ПФР нак и страх.
> 
> Иду в меню справочники виды начислений и выплат иду в заработную плату выбираю З/плата облагаемая ЕНВД ставлю там все галочки кроме образования и после этого документ не проводиться и выдаёт ошибку
> 
> Операция.ЗаписатьПроводки(  );
> ...


Вы продублировали это сообщение в соседней ветке. Там я и ответил.

----------

